# [Photos] Afghanistan, the big picture



## bdave (1 Oct 2010)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/09/afghanistan_september_2010.html

Some really awesome pictures. Some of our guys are in it.

Not sure if this is the right subform for this stuff. Oh well  ;D


----------



## TheHead (1 Oct 2010)

For some reason #24 made me laugh so hard.  

Amazing pictures by the way.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Oct 2010)

Excellent photos! Speaks volumes about so many aspects (although who knew the French and Italians were there?   )



			
				TheHead said:
			
		

> For some reason #24 made me laugh so hard.


Hell, you don't even need to see the picture, just read the caption:

"A Canadian soldier with the 1st RCR Battle Group, The Royal Canadian Regiment, chases a chicken seconds before he and his unit were attacked by grenades shot over the wall during a patrol in Salavat, southwest of Kandahar, Afghanistan on Sept. 11, 2010."

...supply your own punch-line  ;D


Although, in seriousness, the Americans are conducting Medevacs, the French are firing heavy mortars and AT-grenades......and the Canadians are kicking chickens. That's the best they could come up with?   :  



Edit: typo   :-[


----------



## lethalLemon (1 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Excellent photos! Speaks volumes about so many aspects (although who knew the French and Italians were there?   )
> Hell, you don't even need to see the picture, just read the caption:
> 
> "A Canadian soldier with the 1st RCR Battle Group, The Royal Canadian Regiment, chases a chicken seconds before he and his unit were attacked by grenades shot over the wall during a patrol in Salavat, southwest of Kandahar, Afghanistan on Sept. 11, 2010."
> ...



Someone's gotta kick chickens and look great/badass doing it  ;D


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (1 Oct 2010)

Thanks for sharing.

I spy with my little eye a gopro camera in #18, and a huge knife ;D


----------



## Rafterman1 (1 Oct 2010)

Great photo's.  #24 is pretty funny.


----------



## 392 (1 Oct 2010)

#10 - AQ can keep those stupid MedEng Spider Boots...Want to easily knock off a few Engrs? Give them those boots to "help" them clear minefields, and watch them lose their balance and fall over... :


----------



## gun runner (2 Oct 2010)

Great pics,#39 got me though.I have a five year old who loves to parade around in my cadpat stuff. I would hate to see my kids like this. Ubique


----------

